# Box Elder cupcake box



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a little something I was playing with while working on other projects. I used my router on a sled and an index wheel to make the cup bottom.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Nine Fingers (Jan 16, 2008)

that's for sure. how tall is it?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm hungry now.....

Nice.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Make my mouth water John!...Bill...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

something to give to a good classroom teacher


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's normal cupcake size but I was thinking this morning about making one 24" in diameter and turning it into a toy box.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

cool.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

thats way too cool:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty cool alright. If you keep making them, I bet you'll evolve into fancier more detailed stuff, not that this one is in any way lacking. :no: 

But next time maybe figure out a way to mimick one having those little multi-colored tiny candy beads sprinkled on the top. Then one with a single candle sticking up as if one of those occassions where someone is too old and 77 candles is just too hard to blow out all at once, and the family just puts a cupcake on the table. The candle should have a "dancing" flame and all. :yes: 

It's easy to throw all these ideas out. :laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

TT you think just like me. I've already started looking at what it would take to add some of the fancier stuff to that cupcake. I owe one of my galleries another dozen boxes so I might as well play a little.


----------



## Connollys (Feb 3, 2008)

A tasty treat. Thats very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Bear (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope you stayed safe last night. the wind would have blown the top off the cake! Beautiful job.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It wasn't bad at my house. Probably had 60mph winds but nothing like they got 30-100 miles from me. Wow those photos are bad. I live in a wood siding house that's probably only one step above a trailer so i get nervous when I hear about Tornadoes.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Certainly different from making fruit, you will be getting everyone makeing cup cakes now instead of fruit, looks good enough to eat John, Lemon icing on the next one for me please, have a sweet tooth so make me 2 to go..:thumbsup: LB..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

LB I'm working on a way to make a chocolate cupcake with yellow icing. I'm going to try thickening epoxy with yellow chalk or tempera paint and then spread it on like you would if you put icing on a cake.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

John when i use epoxy for any filling and such depending on the type of job and i want colour i use acrylic paints the small artist ones as there cheap and plenty of colour range before you start to mix. there great also for thinning down to near water concis and useing to colour the wood, you get to deapen the colour with coats, most like have used this before but, someone eles that reads the thread might get something from it..LB


----------

